# Fleischkuekle



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Best fleischkuekle in the USA: Sue's Cafe in Hazen North Dakota.


Fleischkuekle, a German-Russion concoction, is ground meat and onions wrapped in dough and deep-fat fried. Has about a million calories.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite German dish. I just love going to North Dakota because so many restaurants have it on the menu.

*Dough Ingredients:
1 egg
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp sour cream
1 1/2 cups buttermilk
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
dash salt
5 1/2 cups flour

Filling ingredients:
2 pounds lean ground beef or wild game
1/2 cup bread crumbs
warm water to moisten
1 tbsp minced onion
salt and peper to taste*

Make dough as soft as you can and still be able to handle it. Let it set for at least one-half hour. You may save some dough to be used the next day. Mix filling ingredients so it sticks together. Cut dough into 3x3 inch squares. Add 1 T fillin got each square. Moisten or pinch tight to seal. Deep dry in lard for two minutes on each side.

This freezes well. To cook frozen Fleischkuechle, heat for 20 minutes in a medium-hot oven.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We had a benefit lunch for the Beulah North Dakota High School Dance Team today at work.

Fleischkuekle (Flishe-Keek-Lah) was the main dish.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe, i never heard of it but i definately want to try it out. I love Germanic food, after all everything tastes great with some sauerkraut on the side My dad used to make this stuff called Sülze (he always pronounced it Shultz) all the time when i was younger. I never develouped a taste for it till later on in life. Its basically jello with vinegar and pigs feet meat in it. Sounds gross, looks gross, texture is gross, but it actually doesnt taste half bad. :lol: 

Mabey ill see if i can get a recipe off him and post it on here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Skullanchor said:


> Thanks for the recipe, i never heard of it but i definately want to try it out. I love Germanic food, after all everything tastes great with some sauerkraut on the side My dad used to make this stuff called Sülze (he always pronounced it Shultz) all the time when i was younger. I never develouped a taste for it till later on in life. Its basically jello with vinegar and pigs feet meat in it. Sounds gross, looks gross, texture is gross, but it actually doesnt taste half bad. :lol:
> 
> Mabey ill see if i can get a recipe off him and post it on here.


Please post a recipe if you find it. Did the dish have a vinegar taste? Sounds like a type of head cheese. I like some head cheese; there are hundreds of recipes. The Scandanavians call it souse; say sows-a. I love it but can't find it here.

I have several recipes for head cheese; one is Sulzwurt Einfach.......ah...Gesundheit!!! It's made from pig skins, tongue, and boiled head meat.

The jello-like substance is a natural gelatin from boiling skin and cartilage.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not entirely certain of the actual name of this stuff, He either always refered to it by shultz(i just figured that german word was as close to what he called it, i actually saw it on the wikipedia entry for head cheese) or he called it pickled pigs feet. I looks just like head cheese and yeah its got vinegar in it...dang im kind of getting hungry for it. he made it in kind of a casserole dish and started by boiling pigs feet for a long time . Give me a week or two to get the recipe, he lives in PA and hes hard to catch right now because trout season is in hehe.


----------

